# Halloween 2006 Prop Check Daytime Walkthrough



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

Here is a video of my daytime walkthrough to check my props. WOOHOO!! Everything worked...torso even scared me...lol.






it might still be processing so give it a few minutes...big file

Enjoy...

Dennis


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Man I wish I had someplace like that to work with. That must have scared everyone at night. Great job.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Dacostasr... Nice haunt! That monster hand in-a-box set up looks REALLY good with the different motions going on.


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

ALL AUTO! just the way I like it. Super Job! Nice camera work too!
VH


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Fantastic! Love the big spider with the little one jumping out at you. Must be fun hearing all the screams. Great job!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Great haunt dacostasr!:jol:


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

What a great scare. 

I, like everybody on this board, am jealous of the barn set up. That is a BIG area. 

Good props, nice sets, great execution.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

great job u must have had those kidies runing........


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

For a daytime walk-through that was great, at night with lighting, that place would be amazing!!! Great job. Now if we all could have a handy barn in our backyard. LOL!


----------



## stretchnuts (Oct 17, 2006)

im jealous, such a great job hopfully someday my haunt will be as great. good job


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Very nice job. I hope that mine will look half as good next year. Keep it up.


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks...appreciate the kind words...it'a a labor of love...lol

Already working on next years new props. Start early and I'm sure it will be great.


Thanks again,

Dennis


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow, truly a fantastic job! The spider and the torso crawler were my favorites, great scares!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Loved your video! your props are great. lots of good ideas thanks


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey, you got some nice stuff.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Looks AWESOME, Dacostar,
What a great space to haunt! Top notch and 4 stars to the props, sound, lighting and esp. the automation... Thanks for sharing.


----------

